

Web browser color management test - whackberry
http://gearoracle.com/tools/web-browser-color-management-test/

======
teilo
On Mac 10.6.4, I see that Webkit supports ICC V4, but Firefox 4 does not.
Obviously, we should always tag with V2.

What I don't understand is the final test: comparing an sRGB tagged image vs.
an untagged image. No current browser on a Mac is assuming sRGB as a default?
That's just crazy! I did check the source images, and they are correct: same
formulas. One tagged sRGB, the other untagged.

I often have relied upon the sRGB default to keep my image filesize down. No
longer. I'm tagging everything from now on. We've been able to coast in the
past, because most displays have a gamut smaller than sRGB. Not true anymore.
Modern LED-backed LCD panels generally exceed sRGB gamut - meaning your images
will have an improperly extended gamut if you don't tag them.

~~~
halfcamerageek
The idea of the last test is to compare how the browser renders untagged
images and page elements. On a wide gamut display, the untagged elements will
be over-saturated, unless you're using Firefox and have it properly configured
to assume sRGB on untagged elements.

~~~
teilo
I understand color management very well, thank you. I have profiled and edited
profiles for dozens of devices, from pre-press to proofing and through to
production: litho, toner, wide-format UV, solvent, aqueous, and latex. Also
displays, scanners, and DSLR studio environments.

My point is that in Firefox 4, sRGB is NOT being assumed, nor is it being
assumed in Safari, or Chrome. In every browser I tested, those images are
over-saturated on my high-gamut, profiled displays.

EDIT: According to my research, sRGB is the default color space on Windows
only. That would explain my results. I am still amazed by this, and cannot
understand why this should be so across all Mac browsers. I can only imagine
this is because Windows defaults everything to sRGB, so there was no reason to
implement this in-browser. Anyway, this just proves the point: Always tag your
images, and don't assume the browser will default to sRGB.

~~~
halfcamerageek
I agree 100% with you: always tag your images.

Firefox doesn't assume sRGB for untagged images and graphs by default, only if
you configure it on the advanced menu: <http://gearoracle.com/guides/firefox-
color-management/>

The point of the test is to encourage browser developers to give users choices
on how untagged page elements are color managed, and the right choice is to
consider then in sRGB space. Firefox is the only browser that allows this via
the gfx.color_management.mode switch. This is important because not all page
graphics are images and there's no way to tag a CSS element, for example.

------
TNO
<https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=488800>

